# paper tuning



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a mathews prestege,, 29" draw set 63 pound,,useing goltip x-cutters with 90 gr point, Im haveing trouble paper tuning it I keep getting a bad low tear,, fletching lower than the point, I know its nock travel,, I have tried a fall away and a fixed blade rest and get the same results,, thank's for any help


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you try raising your nock?


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

that's the only way it will tune is to raise the nock about 3/8 high in the back that cant be right,,,


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Did ya check cam timing? I know they don't get out of time, but can be over or under rotated and it will effect noc placement.


http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/technical-faq-28/cam-rotations-40837/


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Twitch said:


> Did ya check cam timing? I know they don't get out of time, but can be over or under rotated and it will effect noc placement.
> 
> 
> http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/technical-faq-28/cam-rotations-40837/


Solocams have no timing to check.


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

fletched said:


> Solocams have no timing to check.


B.s. As stated above they can be under or over rotated causing tunning problems. If the bow is in specs, that should not be an issue.:thumbs_up


----------



## mike8937 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been having the opposite problem, point low-vanes high. i even lowered the knock point. no matter what i did it didnt improve, untill i stopped shooting with the loop. all i did was connect the release below the loop and everything came together. now i have a perfect paper cut, but now i have to figure out how to get the loop to work.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

fletched said:


> Solocams have no timing to check.


 If I would have said black, you would have said white..:thumbs_up

Like I said before check cam timing/rotation.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bluerocker said:


> that's the only way it will tune is to raise the nock about 3/8 high in the back that cant be right,,,


Bows don't always tune the way YOU think they should. Raise the nock,
shoot the bow. See how it groups.


----------



## avi8ter (Dec 24, 2008)

*Don't worry about nock high.*

Both my sbxt and my dren tune almost 7/16 nock high.Search down a few pages for a post"Well tuned hunting bow", Shows pics of the way my sbxt shoots.I was concerned about that much nock high also.I would shoot 2 fletched arrows and 2 unfletched at 20 yards. micro tune the rest until the unfletched hit exactly the same as the fletched. May take some time, but when you get there your broadheads will fly perfect. I always shoot 2 unfletched, they should hit the same, Form can play a big part in shooting unfletched arrows... Hope this helps.


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks guy's for the help,, I had to set the nock 3/8" high to get a nice bullet hole,, its shooting great I just thought something was wrong to have to set it up that high,,thanks again,,


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

My experience with solocams is if you have to go to far either way with the nock point, you either have an improper arrow spine (way off) or the cam orientation is off. And thats assuming there's no fletch contact issue.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I have found with some Mathews I have tuned in the past, that setting the arrow to travel thru the bottom of the berger hole instead of the middle made a difference in tuning.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

azoutback said:


> B.s. As stated above they can be under or over rotated causing tunning problems. If the bow is in specs, that should not be an issue.:thumbs_up





Twitch said:


> If I would have said black, you would have said white..:thumbs_up
> 
> Like I said before check cam timing/rotation.


What are you timing the one cam to? Itself? There is no timing. The bs is when you confuse people with false infomation. All I did was state a fact so that the guy wouldn't be mislead. 

Cam position is a far cry from timing. The two are not related. 

If you are too proud to be corrected, then don't post. Don't get mad at me over you mistakes.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Easy guys, It's just a terminology thing. Some people use the word "timing" to mean syncronization. Some people use "timing" to mean cam position at rest. It's not about who's right, and who's wrong, it's about helping the OP.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

fletched said:


> What are you timing the one cam to? Itself? There is no timing. The bs is when you confuse people with false information. All I did was state a fact so that the guy wouldn't be mislead.
> 
> Cam position is a far cry from timing. The two are not related.
> 
> *If you are too proud to be corrected, then don't post. Don't get mad at me over you mistakes.*





I'm not to proud to admit a mistake, if one was made on my part. If you go back and reread my first post on this topic there is no BS or false info. The pearl of wisdom you threw at the OP is in fact misleading IMO and in no way helpful. Sarcasm is a far cry from mad. You could learn from reading your own post that is in bold print.


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry guys didn't want to start a feud,,the good thing is I got to tearing a good hole in the paper,, the cam is under rotated from the marks just a little, and the nock is set about 3/8" high at rest, but at full draw in my drawing tool it looks level,,I know it dont sound right to me either. but the arrows fly great and its grouping good,,anyway thanks again for all your help,,bluerocker


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

No feud going on, it is just miscommunication for the most part. Glad to see you might have your problems solved.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Twitch said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> I'm not to proud to admit a mistake, if one was made on my part. If you go back and reread my first post on this topic there is no BS or false info. The pearl of wisdom you threw at the OP is in fact misleading IMO and in no way helpful. Sarcasm is a far cry from mad. You could learn from reading your own post that is in bold print.


Maybe your timing is off.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Atleast we agree on something:biggrin1:


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

Mathews calls it "cam rotations" but many, many archers call it cam timing.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/technical-faq-28/cam-rotations-40837/

Other types of cam timing are usually called "cam synchronization."

I think Twitch explained it very well and the other guy was a jerk for point out these cams have no timing.

Ray


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> Mathews calls it "cam rotations" but many, many archers call it cam timing.
> 
> http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/technical-faq-28/cam-rotations-40837/
> 
> ...


There is only one kind of timing. There are no other types. Just like a solocam has no timing. 

Name calling is against the rules. I thought I might point that out.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks like some folks need to get the chip off their shoulders. It seems every time i turn around somebody is bickering with somebody else.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Gentlemen, Good Grief!!!!!
There _*IS*_ a static rest postion; Cam timing as Mathews calls it for ALL Mathews Solocam bows.
Either way, the cam needs to be at a certain degree of rotation in order to perform properly. If this is off, it can affect nock placement.
Here's an example........lets take the Straightline cam. When all the numbers for string length, axel to axel and brace height are correct and the cam is "IN TIME", then the nock set can be placed at 90 degrees. If the arrow is correct for that bow at poundage, you should get a bullet hole!
When I worked at a Mathews shop, I was taught to set up a Mathews at full poundage, then back off the poundage to whatever the customer wanted. If we needed to shorten the draw lenght to the #2, or #3 post we did it after. And yes, the cam rotaion will change when you change the draw length, but a Mathews tech told me not to worry about that.
I suppose one could try to get the rotation perfect again, but that would entail playing around with the string and cable lengths.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/technical-faq-28/cam-rotations-40837/

Here's the website to check cam rotation.


----------

